# dog shows



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi all
just a quik question !!
has anyone taken any cockapoos to any dog show??
if so what happen and how did they get on?
many thanks for reading
marzy:icon:ilmc:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

companian dog shows are fun, gypsy came second in bitch the judge would most like to take home and first in best tricks. 

find out if there are any chareth dog shows you will love it.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ideal.
boycie came 1st best crossbreed
2nd best puppy under 18mths
4th waggiest tail


was i a proud mum that day,,,
we donated our prizes to local cats and dogs home
xx marzy

ps boycie loved it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wel done Boycie ... but would nt have expected anything less. What a proud mommy... who could imagine your life without a cockapoo x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love that there is a prize for waggiest tail! Dog shows sound fun!

As for the prize for 'bitch the judge would most like to take home' - well, my childish sense of humour has taken over I'm afraid...

Perhaps we could have a section on our user profiles that shows what awards our doggies have won - they're all so clever!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> I love that there is a prize for waggiest tail! Dog shows sound fun!
> 
> As for the prize for 'bitch the judge would most like to take home' - well, my childish sense of humour has taken over I'm afraid...
> 
> Perhaps we could have a section on our user profiles that shows what awards our doggies have won - they're all so clever!


lol i didnt know you had such a dirty mind lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I know, I try to pretend I am grown up, but it's just too dfficult sometimes!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! I am glad someone else admited to their childishness first...hahah i too giggled when I read it....


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahah I love this forum.
Dog shows sound so fun! Well done Boycie!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks all
think its so great we all love our cockapoos to bits
marzy
xx


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE this thread!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo goes with me to dog shows, but they do nothing special for crosses, or have fun little shows, just normal ones for getting titles. Though she did win the obedience competition at at our local shelters spot trot with her play dead.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well done 'Lo!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She says thanks!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

well done lo
must have been aproud day for you that day
marzy


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Truthfully, it wasn't like we had an competition lol. I was more proud of her for working with me so well then for winning, winning was a given!

Their was a small breed that a kid told to sit, and it didn't, a dog the kid said would stay, and it didn't, and a dog that did shake, and one that could spin. So a play dead was definitely the best.  Though I didn't realize I'd have to get a picture taken at the end, that was embarrassing for sure.

but I got a cloth water bowl, three treat bags, a raw hide, a toy, and a tin shaped like a dog bone with puppies on it. And 'Lo got a lot more attention after that too, she loved it.


----------

